# Ten Mile Creek Kayaks (Wheel&Deal)



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks is wheeling and dealing on gear. On your way to the Lower Blue or Upper C, stop by and see whats happing at Ten Mile Creek Kayaks for awesome gear deals for all paddlers getting on the water. What ever your paddle needs are, raft, kayak, canoe, tour boat, or ducking TMCK can help add to your gear collection at a great price.

Keep the hair side up...

Thanks

TMCK


----------

